# طريقتين من طرق التعدين



## بابكريحى (12 أغسطس 2009)

التعدين بغسل الراسب الرملي


التعدين بغسل الراسب الرملي. تُستخدم هذه الطريقة للحصول على الذهب والبلاتين والقصدير والمعادن الأخرى التي تعرف باسم *المعادن الثقيلة* وذلك من رواسب الرمل والحصى. والمسماة بالغِرْيَن ـ وتُستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما تتوافر مصادر مياه بالقرب من الموقع. وتعتمد التقنية الأساسية للتعدين في هذه الحالة على حجم ونوع الراسب. ففي حالة الترَسُّبات محدودة الكمية يمكن استخدام *الفصل بالغسيل* للحصول على الذهب والمعادن الأخرى من الجداول المائية، بينما يَستخدم عمال المناجم في حالة الترسبات الكبيرة والأعمال الواسعة النطاق نوعًا من التعدين يسمى إزاحة التراب والرمل *بالماء المتدفق*. ويتم فيه غسل الراسب الغريني بالماء. ويُرفع بهذه الطريقة الحصى والرمل الموجودان مع المعدن إلى النهاية العليا من حوض خشبي مائل يسمى *الصندوق المخدد*. وذلك باستخدام الماء. ونظرًا لأن المعادن القيمة أثقل من الرمل والحصى، فإنها تُرسَّب في أخاديد في قاع الصندوق، بينما يَجرِف الماء الرمل والحصى عديمي القيمة الاقتصادية خارج الصندوق. ويمكن نقل المعادن المحتوية على الرمل والزلط من مكان الراسب مباشرة إلى الصندوق المدَرَّج بتأثير قوة دفع الماء المندفقة من فوهة كبيرة تسمى *العملاق*.
الجرف المائي


الجرف المائي. يُستخدم الجرف المائي في عملية التعدين خاصة عندما تكون طبقات الرمل والحصى المحتويين على المعدن سميكة بشكل خاص. وعند استخدام أسلوب الجرف المائي فلابد من إنشاء بحيرة أو بركة كبيرة بحيث يمكن لآلة ضخمة تشبه الصندل تسمى *الكرَّاكة* أن تطفو عليها. وتُوصَّل سلسلة لا نهائية من القواديس إلى *مرفاع* عائم في النهاية الأمامية للكراكة. وتغطس القواديس في الماء عندما توطأ نهاية المرفاع، وتجرف القواديس الرمل والزلط المحتويين على المعدن وتُنقل المادة إلى خزان أعلى من سطح الكراكة. وتُؤخذ المادة من الخزان وتُغسل بنفس طريقة الغسل المتبَّعة كما في طريقة التعدين بغسل الراسب الغريني. وبعد جمع المعادن القيِّمة يوضع الرمل والحصى على سير ناقل حيث يُلقيَان خلف الكراكة. ومع استمرار الحفر للأمام مع نقل النفاية إلى المؤخرة تتحرك البركة والكراكة قُدُمًا.
وفي حالة تعدين بعض أنواع الرواسب المعدنية تُستخدم آلة يُطلق عليها *كوابل* *السحب* أو *الخطوط المرتخية* ولهذه الآلات مغرفة متصلة بمرفاع عالٍ. وتُسحب المغرفة إلى الخلف والأمام خلال الراسب المعدني لجمع المادة التي توضع عندئذ في خزان منفصل


----------



## Dead Heart (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير عالمعلومات المفيدة و ياريت لو تقدر تورينا فيديو او صور للعمليتين يكون اكثر افادة لي ولغيري ان شاء الله


----------

